# Breeding Questions



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Ok to start off I will not breed for A LOOONGG time haha but I'm starting research very early  and I had a few questions.

1. What containers would you recommend to jar the fry once they get agressive?

2. Like what would be the fry feeding routine over time. ( like when they're this young you feed this etc.)

3. Also I stumpled upon this thing called a Brine Shrimp Corral an automatic brine shrimp feeder. Would these work to feed the fry?

Thanks for any answers and advice and feel free tell me other things I should know about breeding. Again I won't be breeding for a long time but I want to do my research right :-D


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

You and I are in the same boat! Though I can recommend Bettyspendens for a good place to start: 

Breeding Bettas:
http://bettysplendens.com/articles/catview.imp?catid=855

Raising spawn: 
http://bettysplendens.com/articles/catview.imp?catid=856

And I saw these for grown fry last night: http://www.containerandpackaging.com/item.asp?item=B061 

 Hope that helps!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks for the links!
What type of bettas are you thinking of breeding?

Also another question is there any type of snail or something like that that could live in the fry tank to clean it?


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Also ( sorry for all these questions) has anybody in this website ever use a different method for breeding bettas other than the 10 gallon tank heavily planted etc?


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

beat2020 said:


> Thanks for the links!
> What type of bettas are you thinking of breeding?
> 
> Also another question is there any type of snail or something like that that could live in the fry tank to clean it?


I'm going to start with my VT Cinder (pictured left) and a certain orange cambodian VT that I'm planning to buy from a user on the forum (I just need 4 more dollars! GAH!) http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=43446 There she is. (just scroll down for pic)

I'm not sure about the snails..... you'll have to ask someone else that knows better on that. :shock:

Here's an article about Orient-style spawning (but it's not step-by-step) : http://bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=724


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

TianTian said:


> I'm going to start with my VT Cinder (pictured left) and a certain orange cambodian VT that I'm planning to buy from a user on the forum (I just need 4 more dollars! GAH!) http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=43446 There she is. (just scroll down for pic)
> 
> I'm not sure about the snails..... you'll have to ask someone else that knows better on that. :shock:
> 
> Here's an article about Orient-style spawning (but it's not step-by-step) : http://bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=724


Beautiful Vt Tian! If I breed I will probably try for Halfsuns or crowntails.

Also I really like the orient style spawning but I'm not sure if If I should try it since this will be my first spawn.


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

I stay stick with the norm for the first time; then try new things later.  

Hey, check out this setup video; it might help: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vUqYf5fThk&playnext_from=TL&videos=C25GubldJf8

Also, dunno if you've seen this farm setup yet, but it's EPIC: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSF1SFtucKk&playnext_from=TL&videos=nVEmt0E7U70


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks for the links and videos they're really helpful


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

You're welcome! I learned a lot.  

What are you going to do with your fry once they're grown?


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

I am going to keep a few sell others and give some away probably


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

About the same.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

*1. What containers would you recommend to jar the fry once they get agressive?*
I've been using plastic party cups floating in the growout tank. I siphone them out everyday and add new water.

*2. Like what would be the fry feeding routine over time. ( like when they're this young you feed this etc.)*
I keep live plants in the tank so fry can eat microrganisms for as long as they need and I also feed baby brine shrimp. Until four weeks of age this is their diet..then I slowly add Hikari First Bites and then crushed up flake food and every 2 weeks the pieces get bigger.

*3. Also I stumpled upon this thing called a Brine Shrimp Corral an automatic brine shrimp feeder. Would these work to feed the fry?*
I prefer the old 2 liter bottle with airstone and dumping it through a brine shrimp net. It's a good idea to have 2 hatcheries one started 12 hours after the other.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks for the reply MrV!
The feeding routine was one of my biggest questions.
What kind of method and set up do you use to breed?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

beat2020 said:


> Thanks for the reply MrV!
> The feeding routine was one of my biggest questions.
> What kind of method and set up do you use to breed?


 I use a 5 or 10 gallon tank half filled with treated water heated at 82 degree F. I use the Small World Corner Filter that's gently bubbling and one secret tip that I never ever tell anyone (just kidding hehe) I don't use aquarium salt at all until after the fry are free swimming and I use Nutrafin Betta Max water conditioner as an addition to Stress Coat and Stress Zyme. I get a spawn everytime I use it


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Cool thanks for the reply!
Has anybody here had success spawning using ALmond Leaf Extract for condioner?


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Another question, How do you clean the water in the fry tank? Like a regular water change?


----------

